# Plants?



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well i had a Kilifish that died last night, some kinda infection i think, was not bloatness, it was normal except for that it was tumbling around like a half dead fish, and its scales were standing out but it was not swollen, it died anyway.









and now i want to use the plants from my kilifish tank in my P tank, and i was wondering if there is any danger that my P might get sick? like if the plants can carry the disease.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I would treat the tank with the plants in it, To rid of diseases. I am stumped on the illness, But i woulden't introduce it to another tank unless you diagnosed the sickness, And medicated it.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If you can find some potassium permanganate, you can safely disinfect the plants before introducing it to your tank. Works great on snails too...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

DonH said:


> If you can find some potassium permanganate, you can safely disinfect the plants before introducing it to your tank. Works great on snails too...


 i agree!!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I put plants in water with a disinfektant as well as a fungi/bakteria medication that contains some copper.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

so how long should i keep the plants in the medicated/treated water?and should i let them sit a day or two in fresh clean water after that before introducing them into the P tank


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

*bump* *bump*


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

DonH said:


> If you can find some potassium permanganate, you can safely disinfect the plants before introducing it to your tank. Works great on snails too...


 The stuff works great, but I cant find the sh*t anymore


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

booger said:


> DonH said:
> 
> 
> > If you can find some potassium permanganate, you can safely disinfect the plants before introducing it to your tank. Works great on snails too...
> ...


 I am having a hard time finding potassium permanganate. Is it true Water Clear from Jungle Laboratories contains small amount of potassium permanganate? If so, what amount is a normal dosage? I appreciate any help, Thanks.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I am going to move this to the plant forum since that is the focus of your question.

Joe


----------

